# #2 - Tra Nguyen - Raff - Fantasie Sonate



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

Raff is a genius. Of the highest calibre. If you disagree, you can respectfully stop reading my blog. 

Anyhoo, he wrote more masterpieces in dozens. Today, I am hearing this fine piece:





*
EDIT: I thoroughly enjoyed the piece and would recommend this piece to anyone - new to classical music or veterans.*


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Yes, I am really getting a lot into his music in fact. Just pure fierce awesomeness.


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

albertfallickwang;bt3300 said:


> Yes, I am really getting a lot into his music in fact. Just pure fierce awesomeness.


Thought as much.


----------



## michaels (Oct 3, 2014)

have it playing currently on tiny chat.


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

michaels;bt3312 said:


> have it playing currently on tiny chat.


Good to know! Hope you enjoyed it, Mr. Michaels!


----------

